# filler cap



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

Apologies if this is a stupid question, but any tips on getting the filler cap looking nice again? Mine is a tad discoloured / streaked - looks almost like rain spots but doesn't wipe off - have tried anything at all abrasive yet in case it damaged the surface.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

I found this on I think YouTube not sure but saved to do at a later date. 
Not my work and have not tried it yet.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j879ykhyxu5tv ... n.pdf?dl=0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

Cheers Nidana - looks like some serious lid polishing might be in order!


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

It's in my to do list which keeps getting longer. Which is not helped with someone scratching my passenger door when parked up miles from everyone else less than 24 hours after having a different scratch repaired. 
Just because it's 10+ years old doesn't make it free game.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

